# Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

Also bevor sich jemand aufregt: die Hechte sollen raus, d.h. keine Schonzeit, kein Schonmaß, Entnahmepflicht.

Nun ist die Frage wie man in der Laichzeit am besten auf Hechte angelt? Es sollen verschiedene Spots mit Unterwasserhindernissen (versunkene Bäume) befischt werden. Sind die Hechte da überhaupt in Beislaune und wie reitzt man sie am besten?
Achso: es geht um Spinnfischen. Vom Boot, vertikal. Großer tiefer See.

Also falls mir jemand Tips hat würd ich mich sehr freuen.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Da sie zum laichen ins flachere Wasser ziehen, wird der beste Ansatz sein, es dort auch zu versuchen.
Je nach Bundesland/Fischereirecht ist es dann auch möglich, von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zu Verwendung lebender Köderfische zu bekommen, was in einem solchen Fall die erfolgversprechendste Methode sein dürfte..


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Hi,
nimm große Wobbler , am bessten in Barschdekor.
Diese nur an der Schilfkannte entlangziehen.
Die Hechte halten diese für Laichräuber und attackieren den Wobbler.
Ich habe es leider schon oft genug beobachten können wenn hier einige Kids während der Laichzeit Hechte rauben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Danke für die Antworten!
Also, es handelt sich um den Bodensee, Obersee. Wir haben wegen dem niederen Wasserstand dort kein Schilfgebiet. Das kommt ers im Sommer (Schneeschmelze). 
Deshalb denke ich, dass die Hechte auch an den versunkenen Bäumen laichen, welche man ab besten von oben (vom Boot) befischen kann. Ich dachte ich versuche es deshalb einfach mit Zockern und Gummifischen, vieleicht solche, wo sich der Haken nicht so leicht in den Ästen verfängt...

Oder meint ihr der Hecht laicht generell nur im Flachwasser wo das Wasser jetzt warm wird? Die Spots die ich meine sind an der Halde auf ca. 5m Tiefe, wo es bestimmt nur 5°C warm ist.


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Hier bei uns fangen die Hechte jetzt erst an mit ihrem Laichgeschäft, Wasser hat 8-9 Grad.
Letztes Jahr um die Zeit konnte man schon die erste Hechtbrut sehen.

Na ja , muss kein Schilf sein , das kommt ja gerade erst raus , aber abgestorbene Pflanzen , Seerosen oder Reed.
Überall da laicht der Hecht , ins tiefe Wasser kann ich leider nicht gucken , daher sehe ich die Hechte nur immer am Gewässerrand , gerade mal 1-3 Meter vom Ufer weg.
Gruß Udo
ps. aber der Bodensee ist doch ein offenes Gewässer , wie willst du da denn alle Hechte rausfangen.
Selbst bei einem geschlossenem Gewässer dieser Größe ist das nahezu unmöglich.
Da hat man mehr Erfolg wenn man mit Netzen abfischt.


----------



## Bobster (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Alleine schon Deine Fragestellung |uhoh:


Allgemein befinden sich die Tiere in einer Phase
der verstärkten Hormonausschüttung-----
und zwar nur in eine Richtung 

Es wird Dir also recht schwer fallen das Interesse
an "fressbaren" zu wecken.
Es ist doch nun wirklich bekannt, dass die Nahrungsaufnahme
während der Laichzeit sich auf ein Minimum beschränkt, wenn nicht sogar ganz eingestellt wird !

Selbstverständlich wirst Du den einen oder anderen
ans Band bekommen, allgemein jedoch eher Nachläufer
aus purem Interesse (Instinkt).
Das Interesse in dieser Phase ist halt nun mal die Fortpflanzung
und nicht unbedingt die Nahrungsaufnahme.


----------



## Kark (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Ich kann mich da den Ausführungen von Bobster anschließen.
Aber sobald die fertig sind mit Laichen ist der Hunger in der Regel gewaltig ^^

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

@Udo: natürlich nicht alle rausfangen. Aber wenn es erwünscht ist dass man die nicht schont, dann bin ich dazu gerne bereit.

@bobster & kark:  Ich dachte auch eher an "Verteidigungsinstinkt" wecken oder sowas.

naja, ich werdeheute mittag mal rauspaddeln, und schauen ob ich was sehen kann


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Hi,
warum soll der Hecht denn raus ? 
Gibt doch kaum einen reizvolleren Fisch und soviel fressen die auch nicht weg.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also bevor sich jemand aufregt: die Hechte sollen raus, d.h. keine Schonzeit, kein Schonmaß, Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Nun ist die Frage wie man in der Laichzeit am besten auf Hechte angelt? Es sollen verschiedene Spots mit Unterwasserhindernissen (versunkene Bäume) befischt werden. Sind die Hechte da überhaupt in Beislaune und wie reitzt man sie am besten?
> Achso: es geht um Spinnfischen. Vom Boot, vertikal. Großer tiefer See.
> ...


 
Hallo erst einmal. wenn die Hechte raus sollen wie so fischt ihr nicht mit Netze ab,oder noch besser mit Strom

MfG


----------



## Lenkers (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Hej Kretzer,
im Bereich von Baumhindernissen oder anderen "Hakenfressern" verwende ich gerne Softjerks.
Nahezu keine Abrisse und die knallen drauf. Wichtig! Es müssen große Widegap Haken rein. Also bei einem nur 12 cm langen Gummi schon ein 5/0 er Haken, sonst hast Du zu viele Fehlbisse. Zweites Wichtig! Warten bis Du den Biss in der Rute spürst und nicht auf Sicht anschlagen, sonst ziehst Du auch wieder nur dem Fisch den Köder aus dem Maul.
Ob die Damen und Herren Esox zur Zeit der Sinn nach Gummi steht weiß ich nicht, wäre in Deinem Fall eine Frage von tray and error/hit. Aber gut möglich, dass sie sich zumindest belästigt fühlen. 

TL Lenker


----------



## Lenkers (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Torsten schrieb:


> Hallo erst einmal. wenn die Hechte raus sollen wie so fischt ihr nicht mit Netze ab,oder noch besser mit Strom
> 
> MfG



warscheinlich wegen dem sportlichen Reiz es mit der Angel zu tun ...


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Zumal es bestimmt nicht so einfach ist ne Genehmigung fürs  Elektrofischen zu bekommen.
Ich hätte trotzdem gerne gewusst warum der Hecht freigegeben ist und abgefischt werden soll/darf .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

@lenkers: jo, ganau so was (nur in deutsch^^) hab ich mir auch gedacht, wusst nur nicht wie die Teile heißen. Also gerade nochmal schlaugemacht, du meinst also mit nem "Offsethaken".

@Udo: also offiziell sollen die raus da befürchtet wird, dass sie den Hechtbandwurm auch auf die Brotfische der Berufsfischer (Felchen und Kretzer(Barsch)) übertragen. Verschwöhrungstheoretiker ) sind eher der Meinung es geht um Futterneid.


----------



## Torsten (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also bevor sich jemand aufregt: die Hechte sollen raus, d.h. keine Schonzeit, kein Schonmaß, Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Nun ist die Frage wie man in der Laichzeit am besten auf Hechte angelt? Es sollen verschiedene Spots mit Unterwasserhindernissen (versunkene Bäume) befischt werden. Sind die Hechte da überhaupt in Beislaune und wie reitzt man sie am besten?
> Achso: es geht um Spinnfischen. Vom Boot, vertikal. Großer tiefer See.
> ...


 

ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim Abfischen der Hechte, wenn du lust hast kannst ja mal ein Bericht abgeben was für Prachtexenplare an Hechte so drin waren


MfG Torsten


----------



## Lenkers (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

hej Udo,
bei uns an der Müritz gibt es ja auch keine Schonzeit für Hecht...

Nicht dass ich das gut finde (möchte beim Poppen ja auch nicht gestört werden) aber erst kommt der Kommerz und dann die Moral....


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Hi,
na ja , wenn eine höhere Stelle beschlossen hat das der Hecht auch während der Schonzeit beangelt werden darf dann hat das wohl einen Grund.
Da werden sich so einige Leute zusammen gesetzt haben und sich Gedanken gemacht haben.

Mein Ding wäre das auch nicht , ich habe hier bei uns schon einige Ruten ins Wasser geworfen wenn ich gesehen habe das während der Laichzeit auf Hecht geangelt wird.
Verwarnt und danach kurz und schmerzlos , im Wiederholungsfall war die Rute im Wasser , danach war Ruhe.
Meist wurde ja nicht auf die Hechte geangelt die wurden mit dicken Drillingen gerissen weil sie eben nur 2 Meter vom Ufer standen und nicht beissen wollten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## fisso (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

wo genau solls den raus gehen am obersee @ ketzer??


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



fisso schrieb:


> wo genau solls den raus gehen am obersee @ ketzer??



ich wollt mal vor Egg (Konstanz) mal nachschauen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ogramm-Hecht-aus-dem-Wasser;art372448,4229732 der wurde letztens gefangen..

diese regelung halte ich sowieso für total schwachsinnig, im untersee hat der hecht schonzeit und maß auch wenns mit 40cm relativ wenig ist, im obersee hat er weder schonzeit noch schonmaß.. wenns 2 abgeschlossene gewässer wären ok, aber so..


----------



## fisso (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

ich gehe viel. später dingelsdorf die richtung mal n paar Köfis ausprobieren...mich mal ein bisschen einüben


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

@patrik: von dem hol ich mir die Oma!

Hab den Bericht letzten auch gelesen. Was war das bitte für n mieser Reporter... Die Kommentare (der Leser) sind z.T. so schlecht, da ziehts dir fast die Schuhe aus.


@fisso: hast noch köfis vom letzten Jahr oder wo willst im Moment welche stippen?


----------



## fisso (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

sorry...das Anglerlatein lerne ich erst noch...kunstköder war gemeint blinker wobbler usw...hab da paar neue und will die einfach mal ausprobieren..


----------



## LeineAngler93 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Respekt an den Autor des Berichtes|uhoh:

Da rollen sich ja einem echt die Fußnägel hoch, wenn man das liest|rolleyes

...Stahlvorfach, wie der Spezialhaken heißt...


----------



## schadstoff (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sie zum laichen ins flachere Wasser ziehen, wird der beste Ansatz sein, es dort auch zu versuchen.
> Je nach Bundesland/Fischereirecht ist es dann auch möglich, von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zu Verwendung lebender Köderfische zu bekommen, was in einem solchen Fall die erfolgversprechendste Methode sein dürfte..



Laut unserem Regelemant gibt es diese ausnahme auch .....
kannst du oder jemand ander mir sagen was zb. beweggründe wären die Erlaubniss zuerteilen ?


----------



## jungangler 93 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

nimm auch en paar minizocker und gufis mit dann erwischte auch die kleinen:v|gr:


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> nimm auch en paar minizocker und gufis mit dann erwischte auch die kleinen:v|gr:



jo, und der Rest wird dann gesprengt, so wie ich's bei meinen Ausbildern gelernt habe siehe hier #6


----------



## angelpfeife (11. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> nimm auch en paar minizocker und gufis mit dann erwischte auch die kleinen:v|gr:


Ist hier übrigens völlig fehl am Platzt...

onTopic: Ich würds in möglichst flachem Wasser mit größeren Spinnern versuchen. Vertikal wäre nicht meine bevorzugte Variante da erstens nicht nervtötend genug und zweitens macht man so kaum Strecke.


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Also ich war gestern leider doch nicht...



angelpfeife schrieb:


> onTopic: Ich würds in möglichst flachem Wasser mit größeren Spinnern versuchen. Vertikal wäre nicht meine bevorzugte Variante da erstens nicht nervtötend genug und zweitens macht man so kaum Strecke.



hast schon recht, aber das flache Wasser sieht im Moment bei uns so aus: steinig, schlammig. keine Pflanzen Schilf oder Ähnliches. Das geht dann so ca. 50 Meter weit raus, wo es dann an der Kante im 45° Winkel in die Tiefsee abbricht.
Die einzigen Spots, wo versungkene Bäume und Pfosten sind, kann ich nur vom Boot aus befischen. 

mfg kretzer


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



> kannst du oder jemand ander mir sagen was zb. beweggründe wären die Erlaubniss zuerteilen ?


Wenn z. B. eine Überpopulation nicht anders reduziert werden kann oderein überalterter Bestand.

Da dafür aber die jeweils zuständige untere Naturschutzbehörde zuständig ist, dürfte es  da kaum einheitliche Regeln geben (wie halt so oft beim Angeln in unserem föderalen System...)..


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn z. B. eine Überpopulation nicht anders reduziert werden kann oderein überalterter Bestand.
> 
> Da dafür aber die jeweils zuständige untere Naturschutzbehörde zuständig ist, dürfte es  da kaum einheitliche Regeln geben (wie halt so oft beim Angeln in unserem föderalen System...)..



allgemein ergänzend: 

... oder wenn ein Aufzuchtprogramm läuft wie derzeit z.B. in Bayr. Voralpenseen das Seeforellenprogramm

... oder in der Äschen- und Forellenregion in Naturbächen ...


----------



## jungangler 93 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ist hier übrigens völlig fehl am Platzt...


 


warum? er möchte doch alle hecht rausfangen und im see schwimmen sicher nicht nur metrige rum. also wird er auch kleine köder brauchen um die reste rauszukriegen.

ich finds halt en bischen dämlich, so viele hechte hats im see jetzt auch nicht. und ich hab mal einen gesehn der in nem hafen innerhalb einer stunde 10 hechte zwischen 15-20 cm mitnahm. alle auf minifischfetzen. wäre ja auch noch ne idee:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Er hat NIE gesagt dass ALLE rausmüssen


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> warum? er möchte doch alle hecht rausfangen und im see schwimmen sicher nicht nur metrige rum. also wird er auch kleine köder brauchen um die reste rauszukriegen.
> 
> ich finds halt en bischen dämlich, so viele hechte hats im see jetzt auch nicht. und ich hab mal einen gesehn der in nem hafen innerhalb einer stunde 10 hechte zwischen 15-20 cm mitnahm. alle auf minifischfetzen. wäre ja auch noch ne idee:q



|wavey: eigentlich will ich nur Fische fangen und verwerten, mich dabei an die Regeln halten und das wars. Und hier im Board will ich nur Infos darüber wie es geht, mich dabei an die Regeln halten und das wars.


----------



## angelpfeife (12. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> warum? er möchte doch alle hecht rausfangen und im see schwimmen sicher nicht nur metrige rum. also wird er auch kleine köder brauchen um die reste rauszukriegen.


Dann nimm die Smileys raus! So liest sich das viel mehr wie ein Angriff als wie ein Ratschlag - wobei von Eliminierung des Hechtbestands auch nie die rede war!


----------



## jungangler 93 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Er hat NIE gesagt dass ALLE rausmüssen


 
sagt meine bodenseekarte aber schon. es besteht für alle hechte anlandepflicht.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Anlandepflicht? Heißt für mich dass der Hecht gelandet werden muss...heißt aber nich das er abgeschlagen werden muss...ausserdem gehts darum ned was auf der Karte steht...ich hab gemeint ob ALLE HECHTE raus müssen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Anlandepflicht? Heißt für mich dass der Hecht gelandet werden muss...heißt aber nich das er abgeschlagen werden muss...




Anlandepflicht heißt, daß der gefangene Fisch entnommen und dementsprechend verwertet werden muß, Zurücksetzen verboten, was auch sonst...


----------



## jungangler 93 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> |wavey: eigentlich will ich nur Fische fangen und verwerten, mich dabei an die Regeln halten und das wars. Und hier im Board will ich nur Infos darüber wie es geht, mich dabei an die Regeln halten und das wars.


 
ok sorry:q. also ich wollte nur nochmal daran errinnern dass man sich vielleicht selber marken setzen sollte. also ich angle ja auch am bodensee ich kann dir also vor allem die hafenanlagen empfehlen. allerdings war ich noch nie so früh unterwegs. außerdem immer gut is die schussenmündung, wobei du dort weiter werfen musst. als köder würde ich gummifische in 10-15 cm nehmen( barsch oder bläulich) und wobbler der selben kategorie. außerdem große spinner wie der mepps gaint killer oder nen 6 super viprax.

ps. für später im jahr: an der schussenmünding ist manchmal, direkt daneben viel treibholz und anderer unrat. versuchs mal mit poppern stickbaits und spinner. das wasser ist zwar nur 1 m tief aber da stehn manchmal echte brocken.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Mal wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## fishwert (14. April 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

ganz nebenbei mal 'ne etwas ander Frage: Weiß jemand ab/bei welcher Wassertemperatur die südschwedischen Hechtdamen laichen?


----------



## Toodie (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

an der küste mecklenburg vorpommerns ist das ganz anders.

die hechte hier haben während ihrer laichzeit eine absolute beisssperre. das liegt daran das die weibchen um vieles größer sind als die männchen. damit diese nicht versehentlich gefressen werden. kann mir nicht vorstellen das es in andern bundesländern anders sein soll.

in der laichzeit haben wir eine stelle für uns entdeckt an der sich bestimmt 40 hechte auf 10m² wasseroberfläche sammeln. da sieht man alles. von 80er bis 20er. klar das die nicht beissen. haben aus spaß mal köder durch diese massen von hechten durchgeführt. die ignorieren wirklich alles.
die hechtdichte ist so krass das wir die schon mit der hand fangen konnten ;D
haben auch ne menge bilder dabei gemacht.

also viel erfolg beim angeln während der laichzeit|supergri


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

ich habe mir den kram mal durchgelesen und frage mich warum es diese ganzen ausnahmen gibt. generell steht im gesetz das nur tote köfis erlaubt sind, dann aber gibt es (wenn die politik es will) wieder ausnahmen doch lebende zu nehmen. das ist doch alles ein witz.

als wenn bei einem industriellen fischer drauf geachtet wird..... die müssen nicht jeden einzelnen fische betäuben und abstechen. die dürfen sich totzappeln und da sagt kein aas was. aber bei einem angler (das letzte glied) da ist alles reglementiert etc etc. es geht immer auf die kleinen... die großen dürfen alles, wir angler nix.

entweder gilt ein gesetz für alle UND ohne ausnahme oder gar nicht. aber ausnahmen gibt es wohl immer gerade wenn es für die politik dann einfacher ist. dann dürfen die köfis wieder gequält werden etc.

10.000 jahre kräht kein hahn danach ob lebend oder tot, aber vor 20 jahren wurde dem angler das leben wieder schwerer gemacht... naja ohne worte...


----------



## labralehn (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

@Paddy1977 ist zum Glück nur in Deutschland so.

@TE
dürfen nur bestimmte Leute dort auf Hecht angeln oder alle die eine entsprechende Erlaubniskarte haben. Oder andersrum, gibt es dieses Jahr keine Schonzeit und kein Schonmaß für Hechte am Bodensee? (Obersee war es um den es ging?)


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> ich habe mir den kram mal durchgelesen und frage mich warum es diese ganzen ausnahmen gibt. generell steht im gesetz das nur tote köfis erlaubt sind, dann aber gibt es (wenn die politik es will) wieder ausnahmen doch lebende zu nehmen. das ist doch alles ein witz.
> 
> als wenn bei einem industriellen fischer drauf geachtet wird..... die müssen nicht jeden einzelnen fische betäuben und abstechen. die dürfen sich totzappeln und da sagt kein aas was. aber bei einem angler (das letzte glied) da ist alles reglementiert etc etc. es geht immer auf die kleinen... die großen dürfen alles, wir angler nix.
> 
> ...


ich hab gehört, dass man momerntan auf dem Mond recht günstig Grundstücke erweben kann... vieleichtg wär das was für Dich :m  (peace)


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ich hab gehört, dass man momerntan auf dem Mond recht günstig Grundstücke erweben kann... vieleichtg wär das was für Dich :m  (peace)



wäre es wohl wirklich... aber letztlich geht es ja immer gegen die kleinen rutenangler... die sind immer die bösen buben etc etc. aber gegen die grossen trawler sagt kein aas was...

da wird kein fisch waidgerecht betäubt und getötet. darum geht es mir. warum nicht gleiches recht für alle. für wirklich alle... so jetzt wieder

on :qtopic


----------



## Silberreiher (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Hallo Paddy, 

deine Skepsis gegenüber zu vielen Regelungen teile ich, deine Einstellung zum lebenden Köderfisch nicht. 

Mir würde ein Hecht, den ich auf lebenden Köderfisch fange, keine Freude bereiten. 

Erstens: weil es kaum Ansprüche ans eigene Können stellt, was Köderwahl- führung oder ähnliches betrifft, und

zweitens: weil ich beim Fischen auch immer die Natur, die Ruhe, die Schönheit des Wassers genieße. Wenn ich wüsste, dass währenddessen in jeder Sekunde ein lebender Köderfisch an meiner Montage leidet, würde ich diesen Augenblick nicht genießen können. 

Tschuldigung, wollte nur diesen Kommentar loswerden, und nicht vom Thema des Threads ablenken. 

Grüße, 
Daniel 

PS: Bei anderen Lebenködern ist meine Einstellung für mich persönlich zwar ähnlich, allerdings lehne ich die im Allgemeinen natürlich keinesfalls ab. Es ist halt grundsätzlich in Bezug auf Schmerzempfinden oder zumindest Leidensfähigkeit ne völlig andere Dimension ob ein Wirbeltier oder ein Wurm eine Made etc. als Lebendköder dient.


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

Hehe, ich gebe da einem Vorposter recht...Hechte in der Laichzeit zu fangen, wenn sie wirklich laichen ist mit anglerischen Methoden sehr sehr schwer. Mehr als im Hochsommer.

In Brandenburg wurde vor einigen Jahren die Hechtschonzeit verkürzt...wir dürfen ab 1. April auf Hecht statt früher 1. Mai. Nützt nur wenig...ich hatte in den letzten drei Jahren jeweils die ersten Hechtfänge um den 20. April rum...vorher laichen die nämlich häufig noch und haben eine Beißhemmung...klug eingerichtet, wenn die Muddis groß und die Papas eher Happen sind...
Eher fängt man sie im tiefsten Winter...


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hehe, ich gebe da einem Vorposter recht...Hechte in der Laichzeit zu fangen, wenn sie wirklich laichen ist mit anglerischen Methoden sehr sehr schwer. Mehr als im Hochsommer.
> 
> In Brandenburg wurde vor einigen Jahren die Hechtschonzeit verkürzt...wir dürfen ab 1. April auf Hecht statt früher 1. Mai. Nützt nur wenig...ich hatte in den letzten drei Jahren jeweils die ersten Hechtfänge um den 20. April rum...vorher laichen die nämlich häufig noch und haben eine Beißhemmung...klug eingerichtet, wenn die Muddis groß und die Papas eher Happen sind...
> Eher fängt man sie im tiefsten Winter...



ich meine aber gelesen zu haben bei wiki, dass NUR die weibchen eine fresshemmung haben und diese stunden nach dem leichen wieder vergeht, aber die männchen sind nicht dieser hemmung unterlegen. oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

ich bin auch nicht sooo der freund vom leben köfi, wäre es erlaubt würd ich es wohl machen aber habe auch nix gegen verbot.

ich denke nur, wenn verbot dann generell und ohne diesen ausnahmenmüll.

trawler fangen 1000 de tonnen fisch und da stirbt keiner waidgerecht. wir angler fangen 0,001% davon und dann steht man schon mit nem bein im knast wenn mal einer einen aal nicht waidgerecht tötet?!#d

das ist doch kurinthenkackerei oder nicht?

es gibt hecht, die hauen während der balz vorbeischwimmenden brassen so dermaßen in die seite, dass diese tödlich verletzt noch einige tage leben und dann verenden weil die schwimmblase verletzt wurde etc etc.

und uns verurteilt man wenn man nen lebenden köfi nimmt?!#d (als es erlaubt war). der quält sich nicht solange wie ein natürlich verletzter fisch der vom hecht tödlich verletzt wurde.

aber was schreien denn jetzt alle. als es noch erlaubt war, haben WIR alle lebend geangelt... und jetzt machen einige einen lauten wenn andere noch pro-lebend sind?! das ist wie der militante exraucher, der die raucher verarchtet. das ist heuchelei.

diese ganzen tierschützer kommen an die großen nicht ran und toben sich dann am schwächsten glied aus. dem rutenangler.... nur -wir- quälen ja die tiere. bei den industriellen (wo sie nicht rankommen wegen der lobby) können die ja nix ausrichten. sorry, musste nochmal sein. bin still jetzt:l


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> ich meine aber gelesen zu haben bei wiki, dass NUR die weibchen eine fresshemmung haben und diese stunden nach dem leichen wieder vergeht, aber die männchen sind nicht dieser hemmung unterlegen. oder?|kopfkrat



Ich weiß nicht, was Wikipedia sagt, aber ich weiß, was meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren sagen  !


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was Wikipedia sagt, aber ich weiß, was meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren sagen  !



also ging in der leichzeit GAR NIX?

lt Wiki:Zitat:

Damit die paarungswilligen Hechtmännchen keine Fressopfer der Weibchen  werden, haben diese während der Paarung eine Fresshemmung. Die erlischt  aber sehr schnell nach dem Laichen. Nicht selten wird dann ein kleineres  Männchen vom Weibchen aufgefressen. 

kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Duke Nukem (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Eher nicht.

 Ich war letztes Jahr Anfang Mai zum Hechtangeln in Schweden. Über'n Daumen hatte jeder 4te Fisch den Bauch voll Rogen.


  Andreas


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

So unterschiedlich ist das also...hmm. Fische voller Rogen hab ich auch schon häufiger im Winter gefangen...Aber nie in der unmittelbaren Laichzeit...

Naja, jedes Gewässer ist halt doch anders.


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

aber die herbst hechte die voller rogen sind, setze ich eh wieder zurück. ist ein jammer die zu entnehmen. außer wir wollen wirklich dann einen sonntag nen hecht vertilgen, der wird entnommen, aber wenn ich noch fünf in der truhe habe muss ich den nicht entnehmen.


----------



## antonio (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> aber die herbst hechte die voller rogen sind, setze ich eh wieder zurück. ist ein jammer die zu entnehmen.
> 
> ob du die im frühjahr, sommer herbst oder winter entnimmst ist so was von egal.entnommen ist entnommen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

nein, ich meine nur, dass die dann wenigstens nochmal poppen können bevor die dann in die pfanne kommen...:l


----------



## antonio (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*

das kann er so oder so nicht, egal wann entnimmst.

antonio


----------



## Toodie (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Laichzeit, wie?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> also ging in der leichzeit GAR NIX?
> 
> lt Wiki:Zitat:
> 
> ...




lese einfach meinen beitrag


----------

